# Jerky and Cheese?



## troyger (Nov 24, 2016)

I have a question for you experts.  I have a Traeger with a cold smoker attachment and live in Canada so high temperatures is not an issue.  Has anyone tried smoking meat on the hot side and cheese on the cold side?  I want to get the most out of my smoker but I am wondering if the "essence" of the meat (jerky to be specific) will ruin the cheese?  I don't want to ruin a batch of cheese because I was trying to push the limits.  Has anyone tried this before and what were the results?


----------

